# 1500 Calorie full english breakfast post workout?



## Xaos (Oct 10, 2015)

I remember when i was younger and knew nothing about diet, me and a friend used to go for a belly buster full English breakfast post workout and strangely we were gaining muscle yet losing body fat. But then again we were training HARD. I remember we got talking to a pretty serious bodybuilder in the gym and he asked what our diet was, he actually laughed at out belly buster post workout meal and said that it was the absolute worst choice possible. We were happy with our progress and didn't listen, ultimately a belly buster was more appealing than a plain Jane style meal post workout.

My question to you guys... is a junk meal really that bad if right after a hard weights workout? See i love my food and had a good idea of "compromising" I've been out of the gym for a while and my diet has been terrible, i'm ready to smash the gym again and i plan to do two brutal weights workouts (mon and thurs morn) and spinning classes (tues, weds and fri morn) I'm thinking of eating pretty much zero carbs on my spinning class cardio days, loads of fish/chicken/beef/veg/olive oil/nuts etc. But i don't want to go from a eat what the fcuk i want every day style diet, to something that i'm really going to struggle with, eg boring as fcuk with one cheat meal a week.

So on my weights days i'm thinking of having a Whetherspoons large breakfast immediately after, and throughout the rest of the day i would eat loads of carbs like waffles and syrup / waffles and nutella / bread / rice, all along with very high protein. NOW, before anyone moans, i understand that a high carb / protein day would be better with low salt and low fat. But if the rest of the week is close to perfect and very low carbs, would the extra salt and fat on weights days have much of a negative impact? Would the extra cals even have benefit due to the weights workout?

p.s If i can be arsed to do a leg day i'd do it on Saturday and probably go for a Burger, wings and chips with a pint after with the lads.

p.p.s I realize that this isn't perfect but i don't intend to step on stage next to Ronnie Coleman, it could even be called a dirty carb cycle :beer:


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Two answers:

1. Yes if you are under, say 30 years old. Eat what you like 3 meals a week. With all that cardio you're doing, don't worry about fat. Enjoy!

2. No, can't be done. Not without PEDs to aid recovery and keep bodyfat down. And furthermore, despite gymming 5x a week, you're actually not conquering the biggest issue - what is important to you, pigging out with your mates (or even alone), or getting a V taper that will last you into your 50's and 60's with minimal maintenance. And legs are a large % of total muscalature. Big legs mean higher metabolism. Higher metabolism means 3 meals a week of fried pig can be done. THAT'S why you see bodybuilders in Maccy Dees - cos they can (once they are huge).


----------



## Xaos (Oct 10, 2015)

Yeah good points, i guess i'm just thinking of ways to keep the fun there whilst doing the hard work also. Oh and by the way i have just started a cycle that includes Tren which will help. I may be better to cut the waffles and syrup out and just stick to a big cheat meal after the weights workout. And yeah i really do need to get legs trained, i've been saying it since i was a young lad though haha, legs are naturally pretty big and look good lean, but yeah i need to force myself under that squat rack in order to push my metabolism up. And yeah about seeing big guys eating maccyd's, i know many people who have got to a certain point of leanness, and then it becomes easy to them, their metabolism is like a blast furnace! Just never wanted it enough to get there myself tbh


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Two answers:
> 
> 1. Yes if you are under, say 30 years old. Eat what you like 3 meals a week. With all that cardio you're doing, don't worry about fat. Enjoy!


ahh i remember those days. Could pig out without any issues. Long gone


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

IIFYM.

A proper full English breakfast is not junk BTW.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Theres no problem with doing that, but a full english is gonna be around 40 protein / 100 - 140 carbs and about 60-80 fat Obviously many variables which oil its cooked in, is the bread buttered etc

ideally u could fast in the morning, have a high protein / veg meal first ... do your workout have your full english then later have a shake or something to get the protein up


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Big ape said:


> Theres no problem with doing that, but a full english is gonna be around 40 protein / 100 - 140 carbs and about 60-80 fat Obviously many variables which oil its cooked in, is the bread buttered etc
> 
> ideally u could fast in the morning, have a high protein / veg meal first ... do your workout have your full english then later have a shake or something to get the protein up


bacon, sausage and egg isnt going to be 100-140g of carbs surely?... not even if i stick a slice of toast in there.

I think the issue with it being pwo is the level of fat slowing down processing, but thats not really the end of the world IMO for someone aiming to drop a little fat.

for what its worth, I generally have a fryup pwo on a saturday and it hasnt stopped me moving forwards.. its not optimal (and im not natty) but if it keeps you consistent then crack on I say.

id make the rest of the day cleaner though.. there has to be some compromise if you want to see results*

*unless you're still 20


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

> bacon, sausage and egg isnt going to be 100-140g of carbs surely?... not even if i stick a slice of toast in there.
> 
> I think the issue with it being pwo is the level of fat slowing down processing, but thats not really the end of the world IMO for someone aiming to drop a little fat.
> 
> ...


When u said full english i was assuming there was beans/hash brown/4 slices of toast ... if thats what u can a full english im ashamed of u lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Breakfast of champions

And no beaked beans. ..they are fu**ing disgusting


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I love baked beans, and they're healthy too. A good full English needs mushrooms as well


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> Breakfast of champions
> 
> And no beaked beans. ..they are fu**ing disgusting


NO KETCHUP! Sacralige..


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Frandeman said:


> Breakfast of champions
> 
> And no beaked beans. ..they are fu**ing disgusting


Looks more like half an English to me, but I'm a greedy sod.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Its fine I just ate 5 dominos meat feast pizza slices for my post workout meal/breakfast.

Just keep to your macros and you'll be fine. I'll have healthy food choices for the remainder of the day to make sure I hit my micros.;..


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

i remember a cafe i used to go in would do a mega breakfast which was basically a full english with a plateful of chips and burger on top, used to allways need a massive s**t after eating that lot.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Looks more like half an English to me, but I'm a greedy sod.


Whats missing??


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Looks more like half an English to me, but I'm a greedy sod.


Whats missing??


----------



## Xaos (Oct 10, 2015)

NutritionEnergy(kcal)
Energy(kJ)
Protein(g)
Carbs(g)
Fat(g)
Sat.Fat(g)
Fibre(g)
Sugar(g)
Salt(g)
Per portion1493623466111.786.529.814.113.4

7.4


----------



## Xaos (Oct 10, 2015)

Here's what's in the Whetherspoons large btw, it's a beast haha; "LARGE BREAKFAST 1493 Cal Two fried eggs, bacon, two sausages, baked beans, three hash browns, mushroom, tomato, two slices of toast."


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Frandeman said:


> Whats missing??


About 2000 cals. 4 eggs for starters, a couple of extra sausages and rashers of bacon, maybe a couple of potato scones, some white pudding or haggis slice, square sausage, beans and mushrooms.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Whats missing??


the baked beans you filthy foreigner. Coming over here, taking our breakfasts..


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> the baked beans you filthy foreigner. Coming over here, taking our breakfasts..


fu**ing disgusting 



Ian_Montrose said:


> About 2000 cals. 4 eggs for starters, a couple of extra sausages and rashers of bacon, maybe a couple of potato scones, some white pudding or haggis slice, square sausage, beans and mushrooms.


Better... But my plates are too small ..


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

superpube said:


> the baked beans you filthy foreigner. Coming over here, taking our breakfasts...


and shagging our women


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

You lot are making me hungry :lol:

All other things aside, how the f**k can you manage a massive Full English after a workout? I couldn't stomach it after most workouts, I have my simple carbs during my workout and down whatever's left of them at the end, then get a protein shake down my neck and I have to give it about an hour just to stomach something light like a bowl of cereal.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Xaos said:


> I remember when i was younger and knew nothing about diet, me and a friend used to go for a belly buster full English breakfast post workout and strangely we were gaining muscle yet losing body fat. But then again we were training HARD. I remember we got talking to a pretty serious bodybuilder in the gym and he asked what our diet was, he actually laughed at out belly buster post workout meal and said that it was the absolute worst choice possible. We were happy with our progress and didn't listen, ultimately a belly buster was more appealing than a plain Jane style meal post workout.
> 
> My question to you guys... is a junk meal really that bad if right after a hard weights workout? See i love my food and had a good idea of "compromising" I've been out of the gym for a while and my diet has been terrible, i'm ready to smash the gym again and i plan to do two brutal weights workouts (mon and thurs morn) and spinning classes (tues, weds and fri morn) I'm thinking of eating pretty much zero carbs on my spinning class cardio days, loads of fish/chicken/beef/veg/olive oil/nuts etc. But i don't want to go from a eat what the fcuk i want every day style diet, to something that i'm really going to struggle with, eg boring as fcuk with one cheat meal a week.
> 
> ...


it depends though really. Are you going to be counting your cals, macros etc? Are you in a deficit the rest of the week? What is your aim, to lost fat or get bigger?

If your in a 1k calorie deficit 5 days a week and then eat 2.5k over twice a week then you are cancelling yourself out.

Also, you say if you are very low on carbs all week then would the extra fat matter on these 2 days. Well, to be low on carbs, I'd assume your fat content is going to be high already the other 5 days. I'd say 5 high fat days and 2 very high fat days would not be wise. You'd be better of making your fat intake lower on those high carb days.


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2012)

fried bread and cheesy beans need to be added to that


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Xaos said:


> I remember when i was younger and knew nothing about diet, me and a friend used to go for a belly buster full English breakfast post workout and strangely we were gaining muscle yet losing body fat. But then again we were training HARD. I remember we got talking to a pretty serious bodybuilder in the gym and he asked what our diet was, he actually laughed at out belly buster post workout meal and said that it was the absolute worst choice possible. We were happy with our progress and didn't listen, ultimately a belly buster was more appealing than a plain Jane style meal post workout.
> 
> My question to you guys... is a junk meal really that bad if right after a hard weights workout? See i love my food and had a good idea of "compromising" I've been out of the gym for a while and my diet has been terrible, i'm ready to smash the gym again and i plan to do two brutal weights workouts (mon and thurs morn) and spinning classes (tues, weds and fri morn) I'm thinking of eating pretty much zero carbs on my spinning class cardio days, loads of fish/chicken/beef/veg/olive oil/nuts etc. But i don't want to go from a eat what the fcuk i want every day style diet, to something that i'm really going to struggle with, eg boring as fcuk with one cheat meal a week.
> 
> ...


im basically eating a belly buster breakfast 5X a week at work. I think it could be the worse choice if your not working out or if you want to get to a low bodyfat but for mass and strength and recovery I think it's great


----------



## Xaos (Oct 10, 2015)

> You lot are making me hungry :lol:
> 
> All other things aside, how the f**k can you manage a massive Full English after a workout? I couldn't stomach it after most workouts, I have my simple carbs during my workout and down whatever's left of them at the end, then get a protein shake down my neck and I have to give it about an hour just to stomach something light like a bowl of cereal.


I'd be going fasted so by the time i'm ready and out of the gym i'll be starving :beer:


----------



## Xaos (Oct 10, 2015)

> it depends though really. Are you going to be counting your cals, macros etc? Are you in a deficit the rest of the week? What is your aim, to lost fat or get bigger?
> 
> If your in a 1k calorie deficit 5 days a week and then eat 2.5k over twice a week then you are cancelling yourself out.
> 
> Also, you say if you are very low on carbs all week then would the extra fat matter on these 2 days. Well, to be low on carbs, I'd assume your fat content is going to be high already the other 5 days. I'd say 5 high fat days and 2 very high fat days would not be wise. You'd be better of making your fat intake lower on those high carb days.


Yeah goals are mainly fat loss, but i'm hoping to gain some mass at the same time, only because i've been out the gym, so i'll regain the pump at least. And yeah to keep the fat in control on the breakfast days i could cur the fats out for the rest of the day, which means i'd of only had about 100g


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

You will be fine , I go to my local harvester for unlimited breakfast includes continental where I have coco pops and pancakes n jam after it, I've always used leg day as an excuse for pigging out afterwards , I bust my balls in the gym I'm entitled to fcuking coco pops lol

should add I only do this fortnightly though


----------

